# Apparent free water filters??



## BarneyStinson (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi all,

Just registered my machine on the sage website and after they sent me the following;

Dear Barney Stinson,

Good for you on choosing the new Sage The Barista Express (With Temp Control Milk Jug)! I hope you've been showing off your barista skills!

Limescale is a common issue in the UK for most appliances but don't be concerned, the water filter in your machine's water tank will keep scale out so you can continue making great quality coffee at home! Like any high quality investment, it requires maintenance so we will be sending you a water filter every 3 months for a year's worth of protection so you don't forget. Simple!

Contact Us

If you have any questions about the delivery or need some help once it arrives, our product specialists are here to help. You can give us a call at 0808 178 1650 (Mon - Fri, 9am - 4:30pm)

So looks like maybe 3 free possible filters? To be honest I live in the Highland's were our water reservoir is basically a big loch. The tap water here is better than most bottled water and I have never had limescale affect a kettle or previous coffee machine. I just thought I'd mention it for those that do get affected as it might save a few pennies for that next bag of single origin.

Will update if this actually arrives in 3 months time.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

That's good news, pretty good of Sage too.

I'm running a ghetto plumbed in DTP as of just now, fed from my filtered water line.


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

I registered for mine about 3 months ago. Still waiting as they are out of stock apparently...


----------



## jr123 (May 3, 2019)

I registered mine and was told that the offer was for the barista touch not express and that the leaflet to claim the offer had been put into my box by mistake!

bummer!


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

jr123 said:


> I registered mine and was told that the offer was for the barista touch not express and that the leaflet to claim the offer had been put into my box by mistake!
> 
> bummer!


 Well, that's their mistake then isn't it?? I wouldnt have that.


----------



## HRC99 (Dec 4, 2018)

Beanbag said:


> I registered for mine about 3 months ago. Still waiting as they are out of stock apparently...


 In fairness, I've had the three filters through like clockwork.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

I am using an in brita filter but after the hardness the machine still told me I need to use the sage filter on my oracle touch.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

We get very soft water were I am and never ever needed to descale a kettle, steam iron or anything else. Espresso machines are a different animal. You might say they are all extremely good at creating it and also anything else that might be dissolved in the water.

John

-


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

A cynic might think that it's cost effective to 1)not have several warranty claims (even if eventually not covered) where scale has caused/ contributed, 2) not have any bad press over the machines failing (and it be due to scale), 3) get customers used to changing the filters every 3 months, so there's a follow-on sale in future years.

That's what a cynic might suggest, I'll not wonder why I thought that.


----------

